# Vertex Omega 150...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Installed this skimmer to replace an ancient Reef Octopus on a 4' 120gal mixed reef.

Had MAJOR RSA everywhere. After siphoning, changing the old bulbs and reactor media...one week of black out and adding 1/8tsp potassium permanganate daily...it's back on track and ramping up the photoperiod from 2hrs/day and adding one hour every week.

Enough about the work...let the skimmer pron begin!!!

Gotta say...sexy box!









Sexy packing job too!









Without pump









Gotta put the pump together...pretty simple...









TA DA!!!









All put together...solid feel and build...much like a BubbleKing/Vertex Alpha, IMHO.









In the sump.









Four turns to adjust for the surging.









About 10mins after running smoothly.









I'll add more when I go back and check up on the system. Apparently the client is dumping it twice a week when it gets 3/4 full.

Will do a Diablo DC 250-int that I installed last night when I go back next Tues.

Enjoy!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice. GREAT review and read. You're right....'sexy'.....


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

These are sweet Wilson, and for under $400.


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

I have loved my Omega 150 since day one and absolutely no issues. Was very impressed from packaging, to installation, to day to day operation. And cleaning is so easy too.


----------

